# Adding Clen and T3 to Cutting cycle



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 15, 2011)

Do I need to get anything special after running the t3 to regain normal thyroid activity?

I've tried to search the answer to this and couldn't find and info.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

You should try T3 PCT from Need To Build Muscle.  You can get it now at 15% off and free shipping with the code "need to139" at Need To Build Muscle (dot) com (no spaces in either code or website).  All you need in 1 bottle.  Enjoy!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advise.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Walnutz (Jun 17, 2011)

No you don't need anything.  The thyroid is a very resilient gland.  I've run t3 at 3 months at a time and have never had issues.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 17, 2011)

interesting... two sides of the fence to play.


----------



## Milas (Jun 17, 2011)

Walnutz said:


> No you don't need anything.  The thyroid is a very resilient gland.  I've run t3 at 3 months at a time and have never had issues.



It will recover, just like your HPTA will after AAS but what happens in the meantime.  I've had weight rebound after coming off T3.  Best to do what you can to keep results.


----------

